# New Kemper floor unit!!



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wowzers!! 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2904218756319027


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

That’s news indeed


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

FINALLY!

*EDIT: It says it can profile, but there aren't any XLR mic inputs... Weird.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Must have decided to use a TRS input for the mic. A bit of a pita but once you get the adapter sorted out, no big deal I guess. 

Profiling is really an at-home/in-the-studio type of thing, so I guess they found that a reasonable compromise. Won't affect the live performance aspect, which this is aimed at. It doesn't have any extra functionality over a head/rack and floorboard, just convenience.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

how big is that floorboard?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

Cannot load Facebook SDK. Disable any adblocker or tracking protection and try again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

pat6969 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2904218756319027


Does anyone think the guitar sounds in this video are not impressive? I listened to it with headphones. I found the guitar sounds not inspiring...Perhaps it is still under development or the amp profiles used in the video are not for me...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

CDWaterloo said:


> Does anyone think the guitar sounds in this video are not impressive? I listened to it with headphones. I found the guitar sounds not inspiring...Perhaps it is still under development or the amp profiles used in the video are not for me...



The promo clip had nothing I couldn’t achieve using a decent preamp from the 80s other than the over the top effects.

I’m sure the unit would yield much better with some tweaking.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Must have decided to use a TRS input for the mic. A bit of a pita but once you get the adapter sorted out, no big deal I guess.
> 
> Profiling is really an at-home/in-the-studio type of thing, so I guess they found that a reasonable compromise. Won't affect the live performance aspect, which this is aimed at. It doesn't have any extra functionality over a head/rack and floorboard, just convenience.


To correct myself (after deep and exhaustive research), it does have an upgrade ---- a 2nd loop. Apparently, for some people, that's a real plus. Just not for me. 

I'm also reading about a slightly different editing mode, but a real, Kemper-supported editor is only a couple months away, so this probably won't be exclusive to the Stage.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

CDWaterloo said:


> Does anyone think the guitar sounds in this video are not impressive? I listened to it with headphones. I found the guitar sounds not inspiring...Perhaps it is still under development or the amp profiles used in the video are not for me...


They're not sounds I would use either, but the description on the Kemper site makes it sound like profiles for the toaster/rack would work for this too. I tried a toaster before and some of the stock profiles were really good. There's a lot of profile packs out there that are supposed to be even better. If I had to play direct, I'd definitely look into this.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

georgemg said:


> They're not sounds I would use either, but *the description on the Kemper site makes it sound like profiles for the toaster/rack would work for this too.* I tried a toaster before and some of the stock profiles were really good. There's a lot of profile packs out there that are supposed to be even better. If I had to play direct, I'd definitely look into this.


Absolutely. It connects to a computer so you can download rigs from Rig Manager, or you can copy from you desk unit to the floor unit. Fully functional floorboard profiler, including the ability to profile your current amp stable.


Personally, I'm not looking for a larger floorboard. The rinky-dink places I play at are a) too small for bigger boards and b) too uncontrolled to think sticky fluids won't get spilled into it. 

I personally prefer the complex electronics and open controls in head/rack form, sitting on the cab or a table beside me (easier to edit on the fly) while the very robust remote is the only thing that is at risk of stage mishaps. But there is apparently a big market for this - people have been asking for it for a number of years now, to compete with the Helix and Axe units.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Seriously thinking of trading my toaster for one of these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Its price is 2,245 CAD + tax....


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

you should see his toaster !


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Pretty much the same price as the Axe-Fx III (at least when it goes on sale)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Absolutely. It connects to a computer so you can download rigs from Rig Manager, or you can copy from you desk unit to the floor unit. Fully functional floorboard profiler, including the ability to profile your current amp stable.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm not looking for a larger floorboard. The rinky-dink places I play at are a) too small for bigger boards and b) too uncontrolled to think sticky fluids won't get spilled into it.
> ...


For me it's a matter of economy of space. It's one less item you need to carry, protect, set up and take home (eliminating the head or in this case "toaster").

It's also one less connection point that can fail during the set.

The chances of enough beer being spilled onto a floor unit to destroy it seems remote to me, but it's been quite a while since I spent any time in bars. I do recall the front wedges being fairly booze soaked.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Andertons does a quick review here. I like the unit a lot but I'm also very, very happy with my GT-1000. I'll take another look at this in a few years if they come out with Bluetooth editing and control like Boss has.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds good. the screen could be a little bigger.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

CDWaterloo said:


> Sounds good. the screen could be a little bigger.


Hence, why I'd like to see an iPad/iPhone app. I hate connecting my music gear to a computer.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Brian Johnston said:


> Pretty much the same price as the Axe-Fx III (at least when it goes on sale)


Not from what I've seen. The Stage is $2245 CDN. The Axe-FX III is that amount in US money (so about 25% higher), and that's only because it's $200 off right now. 

Did you possibly mean the still-unreleased FM3? From what I've read, that will probably come in at less than this unit - but it is a stripped down III, this unit isn't a stripped down anything.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> For me it's a matter of economy of space. It's one less item you need to carry, protect, set up and take home (eliminating the head or in this case "toaster").
> 
> It's also one less connection point that can fail during the set.
> 
> The chances of enough beer being spilled onto a floor unit to destroy it seems remote to me, but it's been quite a while since I spent any time in bars. I do recall the front wedges being fairly booze soaked.


I'd never disagree with someone else's wants and needs. A lot of people have wanted this - and now it's available for a competitive price. Less than an unpowered toaster - and the footpedal is included!

The extra connection point is offset by the other cables that aren't going to be on the floor in front of me. In my case, the only cable I have on the ground is the e-net cable, which I do try to protect. Wireless from guitar to toaster cleans things up nicely. And for home recording, I think the desktop layout is preferable. But there is no loser here, they're both great products targeted to a specific user base.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> Not from what I've seen. The Stage is $2245 CDN. The Axe-FX III is that amount in US money (so about 25% higher), and that's only because it's $200 off right now.
> 
> Did you possibly mean the still-unreleased FM3? From what I've read, that will probably come in at less than this unit - but it is a stripped down III, this unit isn't a stripped down anything.


Axe-Fx III was more than $200 off in December. I forget the price, but it was around 2k USD... introductory price or something. With the exchange it was about $2750 Canadian or a touch less... I was considering it, but passed.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Anybody on the forum grab one of these yet? My local L&M is saying mid November arrival for the chain. I’m tempted to grab one.


----------

